

Ask HN: Cheapest computation resources? - philippnagel

I would like to run some crypto nodes (Bitcoin, Ethereum, etc.). Should therefor be able to run some form of Linux.
======
stephengillie
For Bitcoin you're going to want (I think) an SHA ASIC. I think these can be
found for about $99 and are usually a USB stick.

~~~
philippnagel
I do not intend to mine. I simply would like to run nodes to help distribute
the blockchain in the cheapest way possible.

